# Schwinn Traveler III - No letters in serial number



## Tefcamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

New to the forum and looking for input on my Traveler III.  I searched the web and read many forums regarding serial numbers and locations.  The head badge on this Traveler III is stamped 0838. Indicating 83 day of 1978.
The serial number however on the left side hanger is 78 03 01733.  No letters.  I'm stumped and looking for some feedback.  I've uploaded a PDF file with photo of the head badge and hanger.  Appreciate the help!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2018)

Schwinn continued stamping the dates into the head badge even after they shut down Chicago. Your number may refer to the 83rd day of 1988. Check your bike against the catalogs on T.R. Findley's web site: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/index.html


----------



## Tefcamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you Oilit for the link and suggestion.  I have reviewed both the 1988 and 1978 catalogues.  The Traveler III that I have matches up with the 78 year model.  Same components and round wheel reflectors.  Still don’t understand the serial number stamping on the left rear hanger 78 03 01733.


----------



## K-Love (Feb 20, 2018)

I'd guess it's from the 80's, not the 70's. The frame was built by Panasonic in Japan. 

I could tell you more with more pictures. 

My hunch is that the stamp on the drop out has to do with importing and has no meaning anymore.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 20, 2018)

In the '70s Schwinn used several suppliers for the Traveler including at least Bridgestone and Panasonic. The serial number on yours matches that used by Kuwahara, making me suspect that is where your bike came from. In your case the frame serial indicates the frame was built in March 1978 while the headbadge number indicates the bike itself was assembled on Friday March 24th 1978.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2018)

I checked the catalogs and Travelers were offered both in 1978 and 1988. But @K-Love is right, those bikes were imported and the serial numbers didn't match the Chicago built bikes. The imports started with the World Traveler and World Voyageur in 1973, if memory serves. The first year only said "World" on the head badge, and they weren't listed in the catalogs. After Schwinn saw they were successful, they started putting Schwinn head badges on them, but referred to them as "Schwinn - Approved" in the catalogs. And I think K-Love is right also that the early imports came from Japan. From what I've read, the Voyageur especially was a pretty high end bike.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 20, 2018)

Oilit said:


> The imports started with the World Traveler and World Voyageur in 1973, if memory serves...



The very first imported Schwinn was the World Traveler in early '72. The World Voyageur followed later in '72.


----------



## Tefcamp (Feb 21, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> In the '70s Schwinn used several suppliers for the Traveler including at least Bridgestone and Panasonic. The serial number on yours matches that used by Kuwahara, making me suspect that is where your bike came from. In your case the frame serial indicates the frame was built in March 1978 while the headbadge number indicates the bike itself was assembled on Friday March 24th 1978.



Very helpful.  The Kuwahara numbering system matches and they did build and import for Schwinn.  Both the head badge and frame number support 1978.


----------

